# Which kid's character would you happily 'banish'?



## leiaorgana1

My eldest has a few firm favourite characters and most all of them are perfectly fine, I go from 'aw cute' to just ignoring some others (like when we get to Pingu n°3953).
When he was younger, he loved Harry the Bunny from BabyFirst. Harry is very cute. There is however also Tillie Knock-Knock... Oh my gosh I dislike that duck... *miaow* oohh who could be at the door *gee Tillie could it be an elephant*

Irrational I know... :haha:


----------



## lindseymw

The entire village of PontyPandy (Fireman Sam).


----------



## leiaorgana1

lindseymw said:


> The entire village of PontyPandy (Fireman Sam).

Lol :haha:


----------



## embo216

Mr bloody tumble!!


----------



## OmarsMum

Dora! Glad he doesn't watch it anymore looool


----------



## leoniebabey

callie from callies wild west and all her buddies arghhh i cant stand it!


----------



## FAB mama

Barney&#8230; disliked him ever since the show started. I never let LO watch it so it's no big deal. Out of the shows he watches I can't think of any too bad right now. 

My cousins love Spongebob and I am not a fan of that one!


----------



## AngelofTroy

FAB mama said:


> Barney disliked him ever since the show started. I never let LO watch it so it's no big deal.

THIS! Exactly! Micah will never watch Barney on my watch.. :ignore:

Also the cloud babies..... ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Oh my, so very many of them!!!! But the top of the list would have to be every single last character on Yo Gabba Gabba. (I would definitely begin with DJ Lance Rock, though...)


----------



## _jellybean_

The CREEPY pumpkin head guy from Bob the Builder. I'd love the show without him


----------



## _jellybean_

lol Soblessedmama...I can't stand Yo Gabba Gabba either!

Rofl I started reading the posts after I posted mine and I can't stand Barney either!

I think they should make kids shows with parents in mind ha ha!


----------



## aimee-lou

That Justin guy that cbeebies insist on having on. Oh and that 'lets play' programme..... Eurgh


----------



## SoBlessedMama

_jellybean_ said:


> lol Soblessedmama...I can't stand Yo Gabba Gabba either!
> 
> Rofl I started reading the posts after I posted mine and I can't stand Barney either!
> 
> I think they should make kids shows with parents in mind ha ha!

Lol my husband used to say that YGG was like watching an acid trip.

The weirdest episode was when DJ Lance lets Muno go visit his family. And DH yelled, "They have families?! Why is he keeping them locked up in a boom box?!" 

Lol unfortunately it was DSs favorite show for like two years!!


----------



## Tess.ie

I hate peppa pig! And all the characters in "in the night garden".


----------



## Boo44

Peppa for sure. That pig is mean! She's horrid to her little brother! Thankfully LO's peppa obsession *seems* to be waning which I am so happy about. He was a boy obsessed about 6 months ago :dohh:


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Oh! And Max and Ruby! WHERE are their parents?? Plus, Ruby is incredibly bossy, and Max is a stinker lol.


----------



## sue_88

This guy!!!!!!! Saw him for the first time yesterday and I was scared!! Reminded me of Saw films with the 'play my game' lines. *shudder*

https://minnepoppalis.files.wordpress.com/2014/05/puzzler.jpg

I also don't like:
Sarah & Duck
Abney & Teal
Tilly and her (mother f**king) friends


I LOVE Raa Raa, wish he was on all day! Lol


----------



## Bex84

Mike the knight as he is so superior over his sister, poor Evie and peppa pig. I feel for daddy pig being called fat all time, when they say mummy pig doesn't work as she is at home and how horrible peppa is to George and why can't George like vegetables. Luckily lo doesn't watch either much, she is more into doc mcstuffins and curious George which don't mind either. I also find Mr tumble irritating


----------



## minties

None that I can think of right now.

Peppa Pig has been banned, Thomas and Sophie were both saying "oh!" in a startled British accent constantly. The back yard became the garden, "you must wear your boots" was said to me every day, and some muttering about muddy puddles happened quite often...


----------



## Scoobys mummy

sue_88 said:


> This guy!!!!!!! Saw him for the first time yesterday and I was scared!! Reminded me of Saw films with the 'play my game' lines. *shudder*
> 
> https://minnepoppalis.files.wordpress.com/2014/05/puzzler.jpg
> 
> I also don't like:
> Sarah & Duck
> Abney & Teal
> Tilly and her (mother f**king) friends
> 
> 
> I LOVE Raa Raa, wish he was on all day! Lol

The puzzler!! The number taker is just as creepy but dd went through a severe numberjacks craze. I must say she learnt to count from it though.


----------



## Larkspur

ALL of them except Sesame Street! OH and I were in a department store the other day and he and LO were in the toy section while I looked at baby clothes. When I went over to say I was done, OH was like, "Okay, we're just looking at Thomas the Tank Engine." I was like (throat cutting gesture) "Ssshhhh!! He doesn't know they have names!!!"


----------



## skc22

Dora. Seriously, who thought telling kids to 'say it louder' is a good idea?
All of the characters in Yo Gabba Gabba
Peppa, she is an obnoxious brat.
There are some plain weird kids shows out there!


----------



## minties

I must say I tend to enjoy all the characters Thomas is into. He loves transformers, ghostbusters, batman and ninja turtles. He knows them from my OH's childhood toys, he has a lot of 80's and 90's figurines.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Larkspur said:


> ALL of them except Sesame Street! OH and I were in a department store the other day and he and LO were in the toy section while I looked at baby clothes. When I went over to say I was done, OH was like, "Okay, we're just looking at Thomas the Tank Engine." I was like (throat cutting gesture) "Ssshhhh!! He doesn't know they have names!!!"

I'm like this with Peppa, Micah was given some Peppa pig toys and I told him they're just pigs.. He's happy with that as he's never seen the program.. OH wants to take him to Peppa pig WORLD?!!! Why oh why?! I'm putting my foot down on this one!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

minties said:


> I must say I tend to enjoy all the characters Thomas is into. He loves transformers, ghostbusters, batman and ninja turtles. He knows them from my OH's childhood toys, he has a lot of 80's and 90's figurines.

Yes! : ) DS is 4 now, so he is getting into all of these--such a huge step up lol! He also still loves Thomas the Train, which I am good with...they can be a bit whiny, but overall I like it. : )


----------



## pandacub

Every Single Person on 'me too' ... the children always look terrified going into granny murrays house.

I like sarah and duck though! And jacob has discovered barbie: life in the dreamhouse on my Netflix which I actually enjoy watching :blush:


----------



## SaraEmily

I'm a minority with this one but I liked Yo Gabba Gabba when Eliza was into it. It's so psychedelic haha. The voices were annoying but a lot of the sings are pretty catchy and the guest stars and bands are people/bands that I like. My OH loved the jack black episode but it got removed from tv and the DVDs. 

As for my least favorites.. Caillou and his annoying whining are banned from our home.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

^^Good point about the Yo Gabba Gabba bands--they were actually pretty good lol. My DS loved the one with Solange Knowles lol.

We also banned Caillou--total whinebag!!


----------



## wookie130

I hate Sofia the First on Disney Jr., and while that Jake and The Neverland Pirates show is okay in and of itself, the two "real" pirate dudes that sing a song at the end make me HOSTILE. I hate them. Not a fan of Yo Gabba, either...I think they are pretty disturbing, really. LOL!


----------



## Zephram

Personally I love Peppa Pig, I think it is hilarious and I like that it's kind of cheeky, haha. :lol: A 5 minute episode on YouTube has more than once saved me when I needed to get something done and LO was grumpy. ;)

I kind of wish Thomas the Tank Engine would be gone. I think he looks awesome and I love the theme song of the retro episodes as it reminds me of my childhood, but my goodness I hate the moralistic tone of the tv show and books. Why must all Thomas stuff be trying to teach a message? In basically every book/tv episode one of the trains does something 'naughty' and gets in trouble, and then at the end is all, 'I should have listened/not done that, blah blah blah'. Argh, just pop off, the lot of you!


----------



## bumpbear

Princess Sofia and all the other silly girly/ princessy characters. Urgh. I have never let DD watch a single episode of any show that has a princess as the lead character.


----------



## staralfur

I loathe Caillou, he's a whiny little shit. I banned it after my LO started saying "pleeeeeease mommy pleeeeeease" in the same whiny voice as him. 

I hate Dora's voice though don't mind her as a character. 

OH! And Katerina Kitty Cat from Daniel Tiger's Neighborhood. It's not necessary to add "meow meow" to everything, we know you're an effing cat.


----------



## Bex84

pandacub said:


> Every Single Person on 'me too' ... the children always look terrified going into granny murrays house.
> 
> I like sarah and duck though! And jacob has discovered barbie: life in the dreamhouse on my Netflix which I actually enjoy watching :blush:

Oh yes me to, that is the oddest programme, we avoid that one


----------



## tommyg

I can't stand Peppa pig.
Not a big fan of in the night Garden. Not helped by DH pointing out that Iggle piggle looks like a guy in a condom, seriously why is his head that shape?

Not a big fan of Justin Fletcher either would be fine in small doses but he is never off the telly and he seems to be the only adult in most of his programmes.

Re why does Thomas have a moral it was originally written by a Reverend. Look out for the moral in most Disney films too.

I love both


----------



## Louise88

Another for peppa pig! It was actually my oh who pointed out her attitude especially to George, my dd loves her little brother and I'd hate it if she thought what peppa did was acceptable, my dd is obsessed with it so it's on a lot in my house. I also dislike in the night garden it's those pontipines or what ever you call them lol luckily my dd hasn't taken an interest in it.


----------



## Wriggley

Barney I HATE him 

My LO watched ONE episode and that afternoon at the cash point LO said 'il help you mummy HELPING IS GOOD!' 

NO NO NO it's not when it means you talk like barney 

It's never been back on our TV since


----------



## Louise88

staralfur said:


> I loathe Caillou, he's a whiny little shit. I banned it after my LO started saying "pleeeeeease mommy pleeeeeease" in the same whiny voice as him.
> 
> I hate Dora's voice though don't mind her as a character.
> 
> OH! And Katerina Kitty Cat from Daniel Tiger's Neighborhood. It's not necessary to add "meow meow" to everything, we know you're an effing cat.

OMG Caillou! I bought this app on my phone which has tv shows on it and Caillou was one of them my dd got quite obsessed I didn't mind until she started shouting "MOMMY" the same way Caillou shout it very whiny, I had to limit Caillou time and she probably only watches him once a week now, so she's moved onto peppa pig who just as bad in my opinion lol


----------



## Agoo

Dora is driving me bananas right now. Is it too mean to pretend they don't air it anymore to get a break?


----------



## Tigerlilyb

I hate Caillou in French too, such an annoying voice! Peppa pig needs a run in with a barbeque and In the night garden is just plain scary.

We're obsessed with Sarah & Duck in this house, I may be a bit responsible for encouraging that one :blush: Latest purchase was an S&D calendar/family planner. DD has both books and a Sarah doll, and I crocheted her a duck.

Luckily we don't have a TV hooked up and I've banned DD from youtube so I have total control over what she watches.


----------



## mwah_xx

sue_88 said:


> I LOVE Raa Raa, wish he was on all day! Lol

But topsy is SOOOOOO pretentious! And actually quite often I'd like to throw raa raa over a cliff....hmm maybe I'd like to banish raa raa!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww Holly loves Raa Raa :)


She has started getting into peppa pig, but I don't like some of peppa pig's attitude. 


I don't like In the Night Garden, it just creeps me out for some reason. Holly is scared of it and has started crying when it comes on.


----------



## kazzzzy

I can't stand Peppa, her voice grates at me!! Unfortunately Emily doesn't share my dislke, she's a pig fan of her but I limit it to one episode most days, I just try to zone out while she's on!! I think the makers of in the night garden were high on something, its nuts!! Thankfully Emily isn't really into it, but I used to babysit a little girl a few yrs ago who was mad into it, crazy s**t !!


----------



## KittyVentura

He entire cast of the number jacks


----------



## wookie130

I'm American, and I've never heard of "In the Night Garden"...but I have heard of Peppa Pig. Neither airs over here, however.

I forgot about my hatred for Katerina Cat on Daniel Tiger's Neighborhood...and no, it is NOT necessary for her to say "meow meow" after everything she says. It's hideous, actually. 

And I also forgot to mention Barney. He is horrible. I would personally begin to feel violent when I see him on public television, or elsewhere. Awful!!!


----------



## Pink Sarah

Peppa pig! My son turns into a zombie the second it's on and a complete monster the second it's finished! I've practically banned it when I'm home but dh puts it on all the time!!!


----------



## geordiemoo

SoBlessedMama said:


> Oh! And Max and Ruby! WHERE are their parents?? Plus, Ruby is incredibly bossy, and Max is a stinker lol.

This would be mine too.


----------



## sequeena

Diego.


----------



## staralfur

sequeena said:


> Diego.

I love Diego!


----------



## sequeena

staralfur said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Diego.
> 
> I love Diego!Click to expand...

The show drives me mad but Thomas signs for it over and over.


----------



## wookie130

Okay, so being the inquisitive American that I am, I decided to check out this "In The Night Garden" program that has been mentioned on YouTube, and one of the episodes listed was titled "All Aboard the Ninky Nonk." That right there is all you need, people. That is just plain ol' freakin' bizarre. :rofl:


----------



## minties

Does Barney still air on TV?! God, I remember watching that with a little girl I used to babysit. She's an adult with a 4 year old daughter now!

Sophie doesn't like TV and Thomas thinks kids shows are for "babies", this thread is making me feel very glad lol.


----------



## leoniebabey

another show i really can't stand is grandpa in my pocket! arghhh! 

all morgan watches these days is scooby doo, tom and jerry and spiderman so i don't have to endure cbeebies much as harvey likes disney jnr.


----------



## sequeena

wookie130 said:


> Okay, so being the inquisitive American that I am, I decided to check out this "In The Night Garden" program that has been mentioned on YouTube, and one of the episodes listed was titled "All Aboard the Ninky Nonk." That right there is all you need, people. That is just plain ol' freakin' bizarre. :rofl:

I'm sure the people who write it are on drugs! My son loves Iggle Piggle :dohh:


----------



## Sarah lo

Definitely another vote for Dora over here. It drives me nuts, especially that stupid talking map, why does he have to repeat the directions like a million times over in that stupid voice?! And swiper, bleugh! Olivia keeps going around the house saying "oh meean!" :growlmad:

I quite like peppa despite her obnoxiousness but my favourite is Ben & holly. Nanny plum cracks me up!


----------



## sequeena

Sarah lo said:


> Definitely another vote for Dora over here. It drives me nuts, especially that stupid talking map, why does he have to repeat the directions like a million times over in that stupid voice?! And swiper, bleugh! Olivia keeps going around the house saying "oh meean!" :growlmad:
> 
> I quite like peppa despite her obnoxiousness but my favourite is Ben & holly. Nanny plum cracks me up!

I love ben and holly. When I first saw it I wondered if it was really a kids programme :rofl:


----------



## Baby Bell

Zephram said:


> Personally I love Peppa Pig, I think it is hilarious and I like that it's kind of cheeky, haha. :lol: A 5 minute episode on YouTube has more than once saved me when I needed to get something done and LO was grumpy. ;)
> 
> I kind of wish Thomas the Tank Engine would be gone. I think he looks awesome and I love the theme song of the retro episodes as it reminds me of my childhood, but my goodness I hate the moralistic tone of the tv show and books. Why must all Thomas stuff be trying to teach a message? In basically every book/tv episode one of the trains does something 'naughty' and gets in trouble, and then at the end is all, 'I should have listened/not done that, blah blah blah'. Argh, just pop off, the lot of you!

This DS and OH love Thomas, we've got hundreds of books and DS loves the show BUT I find it teaches very bad morals, like it's ok to dislike Diesel engines cause their different:dohh: and the theme tune is just mean 'Toby lets just say he's square'. I would never get on a steam train if I was a kid, practically every book one crashes. Don't even get me started with the fat controller lol


----------



## AnneD

Every single one of them. Sadly, my kid is crazy about Thomas the Tank Engine. My husband lets her watch Thomas sometimes.


----------



## felix555

The ball on "In the night garden" my son hates that ball! I think he's actually scared of it. Random because he's not scared of anything! 

I have actually stopped letting him watch it now in case the ball comes on.


----------



## Leliana

Granny Murray :gun:

Surely I can not be the only one that feels this way? Me Too has to be one of the most obnoxious programmes on television.


----------



## Sussy

Bubble Guppies! Wth?!?? The songs are always out of tune grrrr


----------



## AngelofTroy

Leliana said:


> Granny Murray :gun:
> 
> Surely I can not be the only one that feels this way? Me Too has to be one of the most obnoxious programmes on television.

I agree! I've only seen it a couple of times but that woman has put me off ever sending Micah to a childminder! :rofl:


----------



## Leliana

wookie130 said:


> Okay, so being the inquisitive American that I am, I decided to check out this "In The Night Garden" program that has been mentioned on YouTube, and one of the episodes listed was titled "All Aboard the Ninky Nonk." That right there is all you need, people. That is just plain ol' freakin' bizarre. :rofl:

You can buy this book too! https://www.tesco.com/direct/in-the...ywhere/4YB-7E8V.prd?pageLevel=&skuId=4YB-7E8V

:haha:


----------



## Sarah lo

Sussy said:


> Bubble Guppies! Wth?!?? The songs are always out of tune grrrr

Yeah what's that all about? They use one of them auto tuners on their voices yet they still manage to be out of tune!


----------



## sequeena

Waybaloo! OMG What is that crap?!


----------



## AngelofTroy

sequeena said:


> Waybaloo! OMG What is that crap?!

OMG yes! I'm starting to think it would be easier to list the programs I can stand! (RaRa.. Something special, i can cook, Sarah and duck)


----------



## sequeena

Thomas goes into a trance when Waybaloo comes on (he watches it at my aunt's). I leave the room because I find it entirely too creepy.


----------



## Leliana

sequeena said:


> Thomas goes into a trance when Waybaloo comes on (he watches it at my aunt's). I leave the room because I find it entirely too creepy.

Yes there is something immensely cultish about it isn't there? :wacko:


----------



## stephanie1990

it would be a easier for me to list my hates and likes!

HATE! 
MR BLOOM
PEPPA PIG
WAYBULOO
MR TUMBLE
SOFIA THE FIRST
CHUGGINTON
WOLLY AND TIG
THAT PIRTATE SHOW ON CEBEEBIES

LOVE
DOC MCSTUFFINS
SARAH AND DUCK
POSTMAN PET :blush:


----------



## Amy2701

Sarah lo said:


> Definitely another vote for Dora over here. It drives me nuts, especially that stupid talking map, why does he have to repeat the directions like a million times over in that stupid voice?! And swiper, bleugh! Olivia keeps going around the house saying "oh meean!" :growlmad:
> 
> I quite like peppa despite her obnoxiousness but my favourite is Ben & holly. Nanny plum cracks me up!

Nanny Plum is awesome!

I'd banish Henry Hugglemonster, and his entire family. Also there's a programme on Disney Jnr called Mouk.... Ugh! I hate it!

DD's faves are Sheriff Callie, Doc McStuffins and Sophia.
DS's faves are Doc McStuffins and Mickey Mouse Clubhouse.


----------



## sequeena

Ewww mouk. I hate the entire style of that show and the song is irritating as hell.


----------



## Zephram

Baby Bell said:


> This DS and OH love Thomas, we've got hundreds of books and DS loves the show BUT I find it teaches very bad morals, like it's ok to dislike Diesel engines cause their different:dohh: and the theme tune is just mean 'Toby lets just say he's square'. I would never get on a steam train if I was a kid, practically every book one crashes. Don't even get me started with the fat controller lol

Haha, that's so true! The theme song I like is just the instrumental one. But the Fat Controller, yeah... I just do not understand how that one is getting past the PC brigade in this day and age. It really makes me go, 'What the...?'. ;) :lol:


----------



## staralfur

Haha the episodes over here call him Mr. Toppemhat. I bought a Thomas book series from the UK and was really surprised to see "Fat Controller". :haha:


----------



## Equreuil

I'm so thankful that at 14 months, my son doesn't care much about the TV. When he wakes up, I drag him into bed with me and turn on Disney JR - which allows me about 15 minutes extra sleep. Not much but something.

I dislike most of what airs on the Sprout channel, and for some reason I don't care for the Octonauts. In the mornings depending on time, he usually ends up with Mickey Mouse Clubhouse, Jake and the Neverland Pirates or Doc McStuffins, all of which I'm okay with.

I'm pretty good at tuning it out so it doesn't get too irritating.


----------



## pinkribbon

Mr tumble, I'd get rid of him hands down!


----------



## AngelUK

I would have said Mr Tumble too but a friend of mine says that show really helped her autistic daughter so I am all for him now. 
But to be honest I would happily banish them all. Except maybe Pocoyo whom I think is cute. But all the rest... urgh! Especially when they come on clothing and they look so garish as for example Tigger does. And that is such a shame cause Winnie the Pooh used to be such beautifully drawn stories. Now... not so much :(


----------



## Scoobys mummy

A few weeks ago I'd have said topsy and tim...but when it went on a break.... I MISSED IT! It's now back on and I find myself looking forward to each new episode! As for banishing...Mr bloom to my bedroom!


----------



## Wriggley

wookie130 said:


> Okay, so being the inquisitive American that I am, I decided to check out this "In The Night Garden" program that has been mentioned on YouTube, and one of the episodes listed was titled "All Aboard the Ninky Nonk." That right there is all you need, people. That is just plain ol' freakin' bizarre. :rofl:

It also has a farting plimp called the plinky plonk and a character called makapaka that constantly looks like he's shit himself


----------



## mrs_park

Another vote for Peppa Pig to! She's bratty and disrespectful to adults and mean to her brother. 

Also Yo Gabba Gabba it literally makes me want to sit in a corner, clutching my knees whilst rocking back and forth. I have never disliked something so much in my life! :rofl:

Others I don't like... In the night garden, waybaloo, the new postman pat ( I loved the old one), mucky mouse clubhouse.

DS1 loves Curious George and I love it too. And it has actually taught him heaps! Lol


----------



## wifey29

I cannot stand Numberjacks, it's so strange and quite sinister. I also hate in the night garden. Ds1 was given a book of the rhymes and makes me read it every freaking day!

Personally I love Peppa, daddy pig really reminds me of my own dad lol. I also love Mr Tumble.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm also not sure what to make of Rastamouse.. It always feels vaguely racist to me? Although I know it isn't. It confuses me!


----------



## AP

Rastamouse talks so poorly it drives me mad, what purpose does he have? But again Mr Tumble has made such a difference to our lives so he can drive me mental forever as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## pandacub

AngelofTroy said:


> I'm also not sure what to make of Rastamouse.. It always feels vaguely racist to me? Although I know it isn't. It confuses me!

Agree!


----------



## jd83

Oh, there are sooo many I can't stand. 
Peppa Pig
Thomas the Train (I can't even get through the opening song. It's not allowed, lol)
Daniel Rogers Neighborhood
Barney
Yo Gabba Gabba
Little Einsteins
Special Agent Oso
Sam Sandwich (its a short in between cartoons thing, but super annoying)
Sharkey and Bones (the 2 pirates that sing at the end of jake and the neverland pirates)
Pretty much most of the cartoons on Nickleodeon

The shows they DO get to watch that aren't too annoying:
Jake and the NEverland Pirates
Mickey Mouse clubhouse
Dinosaur Train
Paw Patrol
Sherriff Callie's wild west
Octonauts
Henry Hugglemonster


----------



## AP

My Little Pony, the actual cartoon. Ironic :rofl:


----------



## Tigerlilyb

AtomicPink said:


> My Little Pony, the actual cartoon. Ironic :rofl:

That made me giggle considering your avatar :haha:

I love the new My Little Pony's :blush: There's subtle stuff put in there for adults which makes me laugh. My daughter may have a few Rainbow Dashes in her room too.


----------



## Equreuil

jd83 said:


> Oh, there are sooo many I can't stand.
> Peppa Pig
> Thomas the Train (I can't even get through the opening song. It's not allowed, lol)
> Daniel Rogers Neighborhood
> Barney
> Yo Gabba Gabba
> Little Einsteins
> *Special Agent Oso*
> Sam Sandwich (its a short in between cartoons thing, but super annoying)
> *Sharkey and Bones (the 2 pirates that sing at the end of jake and the neverland pirates)*
> Pretty much most of the cartoons on Nickleodeon
> 
> The shows they DO get to watch that aren't too annoying:
> Jake and the NEverland Pirates
> Mickey Mouse clubhouse
> Dinosaur Train
> Paw Patrol
> Sherriff Callie's wild west
> Octonauts
> Henry Hugglemonster

Special Agent Oso made me cringe so hard the one episode I caught. Seriously, there needs to be a TV show to teach kids how to play outdoor games like tag and throwing a ball?

The singing pirates are the only part of Jake and the Neverland Pirates I dislike. Their voices are grating. Otherwise, it's a good kid's show.


----------



## kissesandhugs

I'm in the US and LO has watched Peppa Pig on..Sprout? I can't remember the channel but it's definitely on over here. And I can't STAND it. Including Cailou. I hate Toodles from Mickey Mouse Clubhouse (when he talks). I'm lucky LO doesn't really get into baby/toddler shows. He loves Mickey Mouse and Elmo but doesn't like to WATCH the shows if that makes sense. He's much more into Disney Movies such as Frozen, All 3 Toy Story, Wreck it Ralph, Hotel Transylvania, etc. ACTUAL good movies that are enjoyable for parents as well :haha: To a certain point at least.


----------



## sue_88

Nina and the neurons annoys me too....not the content just the characters!

Rastamouse is another hated one here


----------



## minties

Zephram said:


> Baby Bell said:
> 
> 
> This DS and OH love Thomas, we've got hundreds of books and DS loves the show BUT I find it teaches very bad morals, like it's ok to dislike Diesel engines cause their different:dohh: and the theme tune is just mean 'Toby lets just say he's square'. I would never get on a steam train if I was a kid, practically every book one crashes. Don't even get me started with the fat controller lol
> 
> Haha, that's so true! The theme song I like is just the instrumental one. But the Fat Controller, yeah... I just do not understand how that one is getting past the PC brigade in this day and age. It really makes me go, 'What the...?'. ;) :lol:Click to expand...

Isn't there a thin controller now? Balances it out a bit!


----------



## ruby09

Spongebob square pants... nothing good ever came out of that terrible show.

I also can't stand Thomas the Tank Engine, but luckily Nate hates it also. :)


----------



## pa2k84

Igam ogam on milkshake hate her! Oh and also that bottle top bill programme the voices drive me barmy!


----------



## pandacub

pa2k84 said:


> Igam ogam on milkshake hate her! Oh and also that bottle top bill programme the voices drive me barmy!

Oh my god yes, igam ogam is such a little brat!


----------



## lindseymw

Actually can I just ban Cartoonito channel? Normally the kids watch TV before bed but I am going to have to find a different channel. At 7 O'clock in the adverts it says "it's not bed time yet, watch Cartoonito Tales after the break." I then have to argue with both kids that the TV is wrong and yes, it is in fact bed time.


----------



## Baby Bell

minties said:


> Zephram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby Bell said:
> 
> 
> This DS and OH love Thomas, we've got hundreds of books and DS loves the show BUT I find it teaches very bad morals, like it's ok to dislike Diesel engines cause their different:dohh: and the theme tune is just mean 'Toby lets just say he's square'. I would never get on a steam train if I was a kid, practically every book one crashes. Don't even get me started with the fat controller lol
> 
> Haha, that's so true! The theme song I like is just the instrumental one. But the Fat Controller, yeah... I just do not understand how that one is getting past the PC brigade in this day and age. It really makes me go, 'What the...?'. ;) :lol:Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't there a thin controller now? Balances it out a bit!Click to expand...

My mum said this, but I'm yet to see them.


----------



## Zephram

I have never seen a thin controller either. :lol: What's next, the only mildly overweight controller?


----------



## AngelofTroy

The morbidly obese controller? :haha:


----------



## AP

:rofl: omg i had no idea!


----------



## wookie130

Atomic...rather OT here, but what on EARTH is that with you in your avatar pic? LOL!


----------



## AngelofTroy

wookie130 said:


> Atomic...rather OT here, but what on EARTH is that with you in your avatar pic? LOL!

I _believe_ that is Iggle piggle himself!? Am I right Atomic?


----------



## tommyg

Baby Bell said:


> minties said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zephram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby Bell said:
> 
> 
> This DS and OH love Thomas, we've got hundreds of books and DS loves the show BUT I find it teaches very bad morals, like it's ok to dislike Diesel engines cause their different:dohh: and the theme tune is just mean 'Toby lets just say he's square'. I would never get on a steam train if I was a kid, practically every book one crashes. Don't even get me started with the fat controller lol
> 
> Haha, that's so true! The theme song I like is just the instrumental one. But the Fat Controller, yeah... I just do not understand how that one is getting past the PC brigade in this day and age. It really makes me go, 'What the...?'. ;) :lol:Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't there a thin controller now? Balances it out a bit!Click to expand...
> 
> My mum said this, but I'm yet to see them.Click to expand...

I have a copy of the original books and both fat and thin controllers exist looking after different parts of the network.
I guess it gets past the PC brigade as the words aren't used offensively no different from describing them as tall and short.


----------



## catty

sue_88 said:


> This guy!!!!!!! Saw him for the first time yesterday and I was scared!! Reminded me of Saw films with the 'play my game' lines. *shudder*
> 
> https://minnepoppalis.files.wordpress.com/2014/05/puzzler.jpg
> 
> I also don't like:
> Sarah & Duck
> Abney & Teal
> Tilly and her (mother f**king) friends
> 
> 
> I LOVE Raa Raa, wish he was on all day! Lol

Omg I HATE this guy, I don't let lucas watch it as I find him so creepy. He has his ear pierced, a weird voice and just seems like a creep


----------



## Gym knickers

Sorry but I had to post this, I HATE peppa pig and I think she is such a brat. My brother just sent me this on whatsapp and it made me giggle!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Amarna

OMG, I completely agree with Barney! My kids don't watch him but my littlest sister was completely obsessed when she was little. I could never stand that large purple annoyance or any of the dinosaur "friends" on the show.

The only thing my toddler watches that really annoys me is Dora. I absolutely cannot stand her voice! It's such a loud show and it drives me absolutely up the wall. Some sadistic person got DD a Dora alarm clock that screams in her voice every time it goes off. I could kill them.

I'm lucky I suspect that DD doesn't like to watch much TV. The only shows she asks to watch are Jake and the Neverland Pirates which I don't mind and Elmo who I also don't mind.


----------



## cjwn

Edited.


----------



## minties

Why does Peppa's school/play groups roof always need replacing? Why do her parents let her and George run off down a hill to play alone? I assume there is a road nearby. What if they get run over or walk off?! These things I ponder while I try to sleep at night...I guess Peppa is 4 and George is 2. How come no one is concerned at George's lack of speech? Where is the HV? Oh won't somebody please think of the children!

Lol...


----------



## Cariad_x

I feel very fortunate that Ollie has no interest in Nick Jr. He LOVE Disney Jr though. 

I hate Curious George but it's hands down ollie's fave atm. Eurgh. 

I DESPITE that stupid wee 5 minutes segment "Nina needs to go". Really? Do we really need a show about a girl needing the loo?! Busby from the hive is a wee brat too.


----------



## twobecome3

love Barney but HATE Barneys friends, Baby bop, BJ, riff

especially hate baby bop


----------



## felix555

minties said:


> Why does Peppa's school/play groups roof always need replacing? Why do her parents let her and George run off down a hill to play alone? I assume there is a road nearby. What if they get run over or walk off?! These things I ponder while I try to sleep at night...I guess Peppa is 4 and George is 2. How come no one is concerned at George's lack of speech? Where is the HV? Oh won't somebody please think of the children!
> 
> Lol...

I wonder about Peppa pig stuff too! 

I was reading this the other day ... some really good questions. :haha:

https://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/am_i_b...some-answers-about-Peppa-Pig-and-her-universe

Not sure if that link is allowed, hopefully admin will remove if not.


----------



## Natsku

Maria watched a bit of Peppa Pig when we were in England - hate it!

Some kids shows we get on the telly here stay in English and others get dubbed into Finnish. Dora gets dubbed into Finnish which makes it quite strange, don't like it but Maria loves it, instead of doing bits in Spanish they do bits in English instead which really irritates me because its always badly pronounced English :growlmad: 

I usually just put the volume really low when Maria is watching tv so I don't have to be annoyed by the characters :haha:

And In the night garden is so fucking strange!!!


----------



## Loui1001

Dora. I hate her with an unreasonable passion.
DS is past the days of Disney junior but the theme song from Mouk made me want to tear my ears off. Peppa is a cheeky impertinent little sod.

But I do enjoy a bit of fireman Sam and Ben & Holly, I'm not altogether miserable


----------



## the why bird

Ah I found myself nodding in agreement with so much of this!

I actually don't mind most cbeebies shows - even though Justin is a bit annoying and some of the shows are dull I can usually see what they are going for and they do really try to have a variety of types of shows. That said, I HATE all the shows with inexplicably stupid adults in. Me Too (how is it none of those grown ups can ever remember the way to work?) Balamory (even the flipping police officer is stumped by simple things like what happens when you post a letter) and don't even get me STARTED on Grandpa in my Pocket. All of the adults are stupid and each have only one personality trait. I now tell myself that each of these little towns is actually some sort of assisted living community with actual sensible adults who come round and remind them how to brush their teeth and operate the toaster. I can't think of another way they would survive in the world.

I also really despise the numberjacks. It's creepy, repetitive and even the animation is crap!

I have mixed feelings about Peppa - yes she does have a bad attitude sometimes, but often they're quite realistic ways for little kids to act out. Usually when she's being mean or bossy she gets a taste of her own medicine (like she will try to leave George out because he's little and then end up getting left out herself) but it's pretty subtle stuff and I don't think toddler aged kids would really get the lesson. And some of the subtle jokes for adults are good. Mr Fox and Grampy Rabbit crack me up. Also it's sometimes the only way I can fend off a tantrum while I'm feeding the baby.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

^^Lol TWB, that is a great analysis of those adults, and a very good point!! I feel the same way about the mayor on Paw Patrol. She's an idiot...and carries a pet chicken around. But the show overall is cute, and DS loves it. : )


----------



## KatieB

Kate and Mim Mim. Irritating beyond fucking belief.
I Can Cook with Katy's gurning face "ooh this watermelon ice has given me loads more energy to go and play" cartwheel bullshit is just aaaargh. 
Peppa Pig is amazing, hypnosis for toddlers. Keeps mine quiet for ages.


----------



## lindseymw

I haven't watched a single episode of Peppa Pig :smug: My two never wanted to watch it.

They loved Waybuloo which I didn't mind...until they wanted me to do "Yogo." Unfortunately balance and grace I was not blessed with.

Jacob loves Masha & Bear.....where the feck are her parents???? Are they not concerned that their daughter (2/3 year old?) hangs around with a bear all day and sometimes at night? Or just goes wandering around the woods alone? There are wolves about....hello????


----------



## pa2k84

^^ your comment reminded me of 64 zoo lane. Often she goes to her room because she does not want a bath or something so what happens when one parent comes to check on her and she out the window playing with a LION!


----------



## HappyAnjeL

I have never heard of a lot of these shows. Maybe I live under a rock?

Yo Gabba Gabba. Abby LOVES it. But we all have to watch it and dance with her the whole time, if one attempts to step away, Abby has a meltdown.

Peppa pig annoys me, and apparently Abby too as she always says "where the remote go" the moment it comes on. 

also Max and Ruby. Mostly because Max only say one word through the whole episode, every episode. It's always a different word so clearly he can say different things, but nope lets say ''spaceship' 100000 times in the span of 15 minutes.

And have I just never noticed the bubble guppies being way out of tune (or is it different bc Im in the US?)

Ohh and paw patrol is cute, but Mayor Goodway is obnoxious.


----------



## babyjan

Hmmm I can't think of one at the moment but my son knows quite a few American ones because of youtube, Daniel tiger, cailou? He often watches shows in Chinese and all sorts of languages too lol


----------



## Chrissie84

Our LO loves Doc McStuffins and animated films- Finding Nemo, Tangled and Lady and the Tramp are the favs (Or Elmo, 'orse and dog-dog as she calls them)
She loves the short films of The Gruffalo, Gruffalo's Child and Room on the Broom too..

Baby TV was banned and Mr Tumble's voice grates on me


----------



## vermeil

We watch no TV at our house so no kids shows either. I avoid most kids movies, buy cothes witout charaters etc and my son still manages to obsess over certain characters, probably picked up from daycare.


----------



## PoppyPainting

'Me Too' arghhh! Why anyone would consider leaving their child with creepy Granny Murry I don't know. Lo is currently obsessed with Rupert Bear and I'm not exactly a fan of Raggity ! 

And for a pp a lot of those programs are on british channel ceebeebies....


----------



## sue_88

HATE mini beasts that's on right now on cbeebies! Not so much the content again, M quite enjoys it as she knows what a spider is so points and say spider but I can't stand the woman!!

I find her so pretentious! Annoying woman.


----------



## shellideaks

I was just watching that episode of Mini Beasts. I am embarrassed to say I learnt something from it, I honestly didn't know that ladybirds are kinda like butterflies in the way they develop :rofl:


----------



## lhancock90

We did ban Peppa Pig! The kids seem so much better behaved without it, i HATED Peppa and the way she was, so bratty!
The kids mostly watch films now though so im saved from the worst of kids tv, with the odd bit of Ben and Holly thrown in!


----------



## kosh

felix555 said:


> minties said:
> 
> 
> Why does Peppa's school/play groups roof always need replacing? Why do her parents let her and George run off down a hill to play alone? I assume there is a road nearby. What if they get run over or walk off?! These things I ponder while I try to sleep at night...I guess Peppa is 4 and George is 2. How come no one is concerned at George's lack of speech? Where is the HV? Oh won't somebody please think of the children!
> 
> Lol...
> 
> I wonder about Peppa pig stuff too!
> 
> I was reading this the other day ... some really good questions. :haha:
> 
> https://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/am_i_b...some-answers-about-Peppa-Pig-and-her-universe
> 
> Not sure if that link is allowed, hopefully admin will remove if not.Click to expand...

that thread is brilliant!!
my DH also complains that Mrs Rabbit has too many jobs :haha:

as someone said, I don't mind Peppa really I actually like of the situations they show?

Has anyone come across some videos in YouTube called 'CHU CHU TV'?
those are creepy!!!


----------



## lhancock90

kosh said:


> felix555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minties said:
> 
> 
> Why does Peppa's school/play groups roof always need replacing? Why do her parents let her and George run off down a hill to play alone? I assume there is a road nearby. What if they get run over or walk off?! These things I ponder while I try to sleep at night...I guess Peppa is 4 and George is 2. How come no one is concerned at George's lack of speech? Where is the HV? Oh won't somebody please think of the children!
> 
> Lol...
> 
> I wonder about Peppa pig stuff too!
> 
> I was reading this the other day ... some really good questions. :haha:
> 
> https://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/am_i_b...some-answers-about-Peppa-Pig-and-her-universe
> 
> Not sure if that link is allowed, hopefully admin will remove if not.Click to expand...
> 
> that thread is brilliant!!
> my DH also complains that Mrs Rabbit has too many jobs :haha:
> 
> as someone said, I don't mind Peppa really I actually like of the situations they show?
> 
> Has anyone come across some videos in YouTube called 'CHU CHU TV'?
> those are creepy!!!Click to expand...

This one line in that thread

"When they make spaghetti and meatballs, which one of their friends do they mince?"

:rofl:


----------



## pandacub

Oh god, I watched numberjacks for the first time the other day. . WTF is up with the number catcher, he is terrifying!

On a more positive note, both me and LO love the Furchester Hotel, nice to have something good on beebies!


----------



## AP

Dora!


----------



## lhancock90

AtomicPink said:


> Dora!

What about new Dora in the city! Woo hoo! Now shes an annoying teenager :dohh:


----------



## Vampire Mom

I like Yo Gabba Gabba if we are sticking with kid programming. Since most of it's awful.

Pretty much if it's on Nick Jr or Disney, there's going to be hate. Peppa Pig is one of the worst. 

Granted, none of those distract Hannelore that much. I want her quiet, put on one of the band DVD we have and two hours of enthralled toddler.


----------



## AP

lhancock90 said:


> AtomicPink said:
> 
> 
> Dora!
> 
> What about new Dora in the city! Woo hoo! Now shes an annoying teenager :dohh:Click to expand...

Yep it tipped me over the edge this weekend past lol


----------



## Vickie

Dora here to :haha:

The amount of times I had to hear "Swiper no swiping" from my daughter was un-freaking-real 

Actually since my daughter outgrew it we just never introduced it to my son :lol: learned my lesson!


----------



## Vampire Mom

After Hannelore shrieked "No Dora! Quiet!" I ran with it and that dang show doesn't exist in our world.


----------



## RachA

I would banish any character that doesn't talk properly. I've my child is watching tv I want them to be hearing what they should be not what some show producer thinks is cute!! 
Thankfully mind tend not to watch tv much :)


----------



## minties

The effects of Peppa are long lasting. She has been banned for a long time now but my kids still say "oh!' in a startled British accent daily. Even I'm doing it now!


----------



## Bentley.

Caillou!!!! We no longer let him watch it because I can't stand how whiney he is and that his parents never tell him to smarten up.:haha::dohh:


----------



## AngelUK

My boys love Caillou but his whineyness and the way he says Mommy really grates on my nerves lol Luckily they only get to watch any kind of show on youtube and only once a week or so.


----------



## neadyda

Norman from fireman Sam. What a brat!

Also I can't stand green balloon club!


----------



## felix555

AngelUK said:


> My boys love Caillou but his whineyness and the way he says Mommy really grates on my nerves lol Luckily they only get to watch any kind of show on youtube and only once a week or so.

Oh my word I couldn't agree more! I once put this on, on Netflix and wondered who would watch a show about such a whiney child!


----------



## the why bird

kosh said:


> Has anyone come across some videos in YouTube called 'CHU CHU TV'?
> those are creepy!!!

Ugh yes so creepy! But I will still take those over those awful busy beaver ones which are clearly made using MS paint, all grating voices, adverts for their own channel and hour-long videos with the most incredibly repetitive stuff on it. Like just singing the names of the shapes over and over and over until your ears bleed and you give up all hope for the future.


----------



## LadySlipper

Hope it is OK to resurrect an old thread.

Only dislike a few shows. Actually more certain characters from a few shows. 

Probably alone with a few of these:

Telly from sesame street. He sounds like a grumpy old man and seems a bit bossy. Thankfully he isn't a favorite of DS either. He likes Cookie monster and Grover.

Elmo's world segment on Sesame street. Simply annoying especially the song at the end. Thankfully Elmo also isn't a favorite character of DS.

Prince Wednesday on Daniel Tiger's Neighborhood. He is pushy and whiney. The worst episode is the "You can take a turn and then I get it back." Great concept and lesson. Just hate that he demands to use Daniels car twice simply because he forgot his at home. He doesn't ask to borrow from anyone else and Daniels dad makes him give it to him. Just rubs me wrong. Maybe they could have found a better way to illustrate the lesson. 
Katerina kitty cat doesn't bother me. Probably because I liked the cat on Mr Rogers growing up. I remember imitating her a lot as a child (meow meow yes meow meow). I should ask my mom if that was annoying. Ha ha.

Steve on Curious George. He is so stupid. It's sad that George, a monkey, can figure simple things out before he does. His sisters laugh is fake and annoying too.

Don't get me started on Cat in the hat. I don't need my son learning nonsense. And what mother let's their kid run off on adventures to unknown places without question? They don't even come out of the house to see them leave with a cat. That show is banned. I don't have a problem with Dr Seuss books, just that awful show.

Someone mentioned peppa pig to me, asking if we have seen it. They said it was popular and a good show. I said no, not yet and considered finding it for DS. After reading this thread I am so glad I procrastinated. Dora and Caillu are also banned.

Favorites in this house are Curious George, Thomas the train, Sesame street, and Daniel Tiger. He also likes Cars, How to train your dragon, Lego marvel, spiderman cartoons, and care bears.

I had no idea about the fat controller name in Thomas until one day we had the captioning on while watching one of the movies (a habit of DH). Instead of Sir Toppom Hat it said fat controller. Gave DH and I quite a good laugh. I think it was misty island rescue but could be wrong. It's all a blur.

Oh and any PBS watchers seen the Odd Squad promos? Oh man I seriously hope DS doesn't like that show. Heck I may ban it before he can see it. Stupid adults, kids running a squad men in black style. All of it bad acting kids with green screen animations thrown in. Just bad. But then I never liked the kid acted shows on Disney and Nickelodeon. Yuck.


----------

